# Put Ranitomeya ventrimaculata with Phyllobates terribilis



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have heard of people keeping Ranitomeya ventrimaculata with tincs but can you keep them with Phyllobates terribilis? Thanks


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

I would have to think no as the terribilis are huge and would probably snack on them

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

If your tank is arranged properly. I have seen it done. Terribilis will eat froglets if they see them sometimes.


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

Yh terribilis are largly ground dwellers where as the Ranitomeya are aboreal mostly


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I would personally avoid it. My ranitomeya love to hang out on the bottom, and I wouldn't risk my little guys becoming a meal. I would only consider it for temporary housing, if anything.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

My terribillis are all over my tank (they climb on wood and plants with no problem)and would eat them without a doubt if they had the chance.If they can eat large crickets,they can eat small frogs.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I wouldn't do it even temporarily,unless you want to feed an expensive meal to the terribillis.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

oddlot said:


> I wouldn't do it even temporarily,unless you want to feed an expensive meal to the terribillis.


I dunno, vents are getting close to being cheaper than crickets.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Doesn't work out that way always.

You can plan it all you like - the frogs will go where THEY want to, so better to avoid one species that might consider the other species a snack.

s


deadsea60 said:


> Yh terribilis are largly ground dwellers where as the Ranitomeya are aboreal mostly


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Why, do the odds of them getting eaten get lower if they're in closer quarters with less cover?

No.

It's an even *worse* idea in a temporary tank than it is in the first place.

s


Fantastica said:


> I would personally avoid it. My ranitomeya love to hang out on the bottom, and I wouldn't risk my little guys becoming a meal. I would only consider it for temporary housing, if anything.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

That's why I said "if anything". People are going to do what they want to do. If they have them in there already, it's a good idea to point out that it shouldn't be kept that way.



Scott said:


> Why, do the odds of them getting eaten get lower if they're in closer quarters with less cover?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I would just stick with "bad idea". Give someone an inch of "it might be OK" and they'll take it.

Not a good idea at all.

s


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Unless you're okay with having vents eatin by terribilis. What makes their lives more important than crickets?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I believe it was 1) facetious and 2) a commentary on the current price of Vents.

s


gturmindright said:


> Unless you're okay with having vents eatin by terribilis. What makes their lives more important than crickets?


----------

